# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Καναρινιών φωνής Μαλινουα - Τιμπραντο

## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στην εκδηλωση και στα μελη μας που συμμετεχουν !

----------


## blackmailer

καλή επιτυχία σε όλους!!!

----------


## jk21



----------


## timbradofthia

Αποτελέσματα 18ου Πραγματοποιήθεικε με την λήξη του στις 7/12/2014 ο 18ος διαγωνισμός φωνής της ΕΟΟ που διοργάνωσε ο ΣΥ.Κ.Β.Ε.  http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/2014/12/7122014-18.html

----------


## Γιούρκας

Συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία σας κ.Γιάννη!!!

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήριασε ολους που ελαβαν μερος ανεξαρτητως βαθμολογιας

----------


## jk21

Συγχαρητηρια σε συμμετεχοντες ,πουλια και εκτροφεις και φυσικα στους νικητες !

Μπραβο και σε σενα Γιαννη για την προσωπικη σου διακριση !

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο σε όλους μόνο και μόνο για την αγάπη που τρέφουν για αυτά τα υπέροχα πλάσματα και τον χρόνο που διαθέτουν για να βελτιώνουν τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης τους....

----------


## mixalisss

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους εκτροφις και τους τραγουδιστές

----------

